# My baby Leo



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello, so this is my furry baby lol 
:catmilk

When he was a baby and now that he is 6 months


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Leo is a cutie.


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Blumpy710 said:


> Leo is a cutie.


Thank youu , he is lol and I see those two you have in your avatar they very adorable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW! Leo looks like my PussPuss!
She flew to the Bridge several years ago...
Leo is Adorable!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What an adorable little guy!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

*squish!!*


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think he is a handsome boy with nice markings.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What a great series of pics - they really document his growth! He's gone from a squeee! baby kitten to a beautiful older kitten!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty Leo!


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, he is stunning! Does anyone know what breed he is?


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dumine said:


> Wow, he is stunning! Does anyone know what breed he is?


Thank you ladies and Dumine supposedly he is a siamese with rag doll, im not too sure


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! Look how similar they look! This is my foster Nilla going up for adoption this week!

View attachment 68377


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Wow! Look how similar they look! This is my foster Nilla going up for adoption this week!
> 
> View attachment 68377



Omg they do look alike, wow she Is soooo beautiful. Wow


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Eeep how gorgeous!!! Love his colour and eyes and everything!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Nilla should be snatched up in no time. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Gorgeous kitty! He looks exactly like one of my ferals I feed at my University.  I love Siamese-tabby patterned cats. Beautiful.


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aww thank you all of you, he is my baby hehe, and yes nila is just gorgeous, well to me they all are, those little faces are just too irresistible lol.. I am always kissing leo on his little nose haha


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

WOW! Leo is so adorable! So sorry about the health problems he is having. I do hope you will be able find the answer to his symptoms.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

aw, Leo is very cute


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Leo is such a sweetie


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sylvie'smom said:


> WOW! Leo is so adorable! So sorry about the health problems he is having. I do hope you will be able find the answer to his symptoms.


Aww thank you for your kind words , I really hope so too.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous boy. I hope his new diet solves his problems!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------

